# iOS 13



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

For anyone wondering, the Uber Driver app works fine in iOS 13.

With that said, Android is probably a better choice for driving.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Authority said:


> For anyone wondering, the Uber Driver app works fine in iOS 13.
> 
> With that said, Android is probably a better choice for driving.


Android is a better choice in all ways.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

I do love my iphone but disappointed I can't run it jailbroken with Uber or Lyft. Although there are utils out there for masking the fact that you're jailbroken I'm not sure they're worth the risk.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

VanGuy said:


> I do love my iphone but disappointed I can't run it jailbroken with Uber or Lyft. Although there are utils out there for masking the fact that you're jailbroken I'm not sure they're worth the risk.


I run my iPad Pro jailbroken.......you might wanna do a little research.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> I run my iPad Pro jailbroken.......you might wanna do a little research.


A few people here have said they won't work on jb devices and there's even Reddit threads about how to jb and use Uber.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

VanGuy said:


> A few people here have said they won't work on jb devices and there's even Reddit threads about how to jb and use Uber.


Oh! You read it here.....I see.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Oh! You read it here.....I see.




I came here to learn. Sometimes the only way to learn is by trying I guess.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

VanGuy said:


> I came here to learn. Sometimes the only way to learn is by trying I guess.


Seriously....do some research. I'm on iOS 12 jailbroken, and I run Uber and LYFT with no issues. Just because they couldn't do it (no surprise there), doesn't mean it can't be done...it just means they couldn't do it.

Take a look around, that can't be shocking.....


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Seriously....do some research. I'm on iOS 12 jailbroken, and I run Uber and LYFT with no issues. Just because they couldn't do it (no surprise there), doesn't mean it can't be done...it just means they couldn't do it.
> 
> Take a look around, that can't be shocking.....


Many people equate "I don't know how to do it" with "it can't be done". Most of the time, they're not worth arguing with.


----------



## highsky (Feb 15, 2017)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Seriously....do some research. I'm on iOS 12 jailbroken, and I run Uber and LYFT with no issues. Just because they couldn't do it (no surprise there), doesn't mean it can't be done...it just means they couldn't do it.
> 
> Take a look around, that can't be shocking.....


Is there a method to spoof location undetectable?


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Why is android a better choice? I’ve heard that before, but no explanation.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

I've never tried them but I hear you can spoof locations if you jailbreak which is why they don't want you running a jailbroken device. 

The biggest reason I can see for running Android is the ability to use the auto switching apps like Mystro and a few others. Plus they're cheaper.


----------



## Moving_Target (May 6, 2019)

VanGuy said:


> I've never tried them but I hear you can spoof locations if you jailbreak which is why they don't want you running a jailbroken device. :frown:
> 
> The biggest reason I can see for running Android is the ability to use the auto switching apps like Mystro and a few others. Plus they're cheaper.


You can spoof location natively with an Android. You can spoof location with an iOS device if jailbroken. The reason you need to jailbreak, is that iOS is shit. Apple only allows you to do what Apple wants you to do with your $1500 device. ?? Apple.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

While true for advanced users, I heard you had to root an android device to do the advanced things anyways. Not much difference to me.


----------



## Moving_Target (May 6, 2019)

VanGuy said:


> While true for advanced users, I heard you had to root an android device to do the advanced things anyways. Not much difference to me.


You heard incorrectly. It's built in natively on the Android OS.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Sorry, I moved on from spoofing and was talking about a more broad, generally inclusive advanced things. I had actually stopped jailbreaking my devices years ago as all the things I wanted eventually got included until Apple Carplay came along. The fact that it doesn't allow the vast majority of the apps on the big display bothered me until I found CarBridge will get them up there for you.

I also heard though that Android Auto is the same, only approved apps can get put up on the big display. I imagine someone found a workaround, maybe with rooting?


----------



## Moving_Target (May 6, 2019)

VanGuy said:


> Sorry, I moved on from spoofing and was talking about a more broad, generally inclusive advanced things. I had actually stopped jailbreaking my devices years ago as all the things I wanted eventually got included until Apple Carplay came along. The fact that it doesn't allow the vast majority of the apps on the big display bothered me until I found CarBridge will get them up there for you.
> 
> I also heard though that Android Auto is the same, only approved apps can get put up on the big display. I imagine someone found a workaround, maybe with rooting?


Ah...my bad, I missed that. You can display any app you like on a rooted device. It's much better than iOS, as Apple forces your device to display whatever is being displayed, Android devices don't. The same can be done on iOS, but, you're device is going to always display what's being displayed on CarPlay....and that, is annoying AF. Apple doesn't do multitasking well, at all.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Agreed on much of that. CarBridge does a much better job than Carplay but it's still limited. IE with CarBridge and Google Maps, the map is on the big display and the turns list is on the phone so you get the best of both options and I think a couple of times I managed to have one app on the phone and a different app on the big display, after jailbreaking.


----------



## Mikeoftulsa (Dec 10, 2018)

So whats the point of spoofing your location?


----------



## nutzareus (Oct 28, 2014)

Mikeoftulsa said:


> So whats the point of spoofing your location?


It's used to put yourself in airport queues so you don't have to sit in the hot asphalt parking lot with no shade and get baked....


----------



## Kyanar (Dec 14, 2017)

Moving_Target said:


> You heard incorrectly. It's built in natively on the Android OS.


This is not correct. If you are not rooted, it is child's play for an app to detect that a location is a mock location (it's literally a property on the location object - isMockLocation()). If you are rooted, Xposed or whatever framework can hide the fact that the device is rooted and that the locations are mocked.

It's also built into iOS as well, but you need to push mock locations via Xcode to the device (meaning a Mac is required). Unlike Android, however, iOS mock locations are _not_ detectable by other apps running.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Kyanar said:


> This is not correct. If you are not rooted, it is child's play for an app to detect that a location is a mock location (it's literally a property on the location object - isMockLocation()). If you are rooted, Xposed or whatever framework can hide the fact that the device is rooted and that the locations are mocked.
> 
> It's also built into iOS as well, but you need to push mock locations via Xcode to the device (meaning a Mac is required). Unlike Android, however, iOS mock locations are _not_ detectable by other apps running.


Whatever your point was meant to be. It IS built natively into Android....so NOT incorrect. It is NOT built into iOS, hence why you have to inject it.


----------



## Kyanar (Dec 14, 2017)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Whatever your point was meant to be. It IS built natively into Android....so NOT incorrect. It is NOT built into iOS, hence why you have to inject it.


No, it is NOT built in natively to Android, as you must root the device for it to be undetectable by a simple _property check_. Natively in iOS, you can spoof the location when the debugger is attached and apps cannot detect it. So yes, incorrect.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

VanGuy said:


> I do love my iphone but disappointed I can't run it jailbroken with Uber or Lyft. Although there are utils out there for masking the fact that you're jailbroken I'm not sure they're worth the risk.


You'd be surprised to learn this is no longer the case. There's little to no financial advantage to be gained by running the apps on a jailbroken iPhone, so uberlyft don't care what drivers use as long as they are giving rides for peanuts.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Kyanar said:


> No, it is NOT built in natively to Android, as you must root the device for it to be undetectable by a simple _property check_. Natively in iOS, you can spoof the location when the debugger is attached and apps cannot detect it. So yes, incorrect.


You're still wrong, no matter how right you may THINK you are. No one mentioned ANYTHING about whether it was detectable, just that it's natively built into Android, which it is. iOS does NOT natively have this capability. You can try and change the question to fit your need to be correct. In the end....you're still wrong. I suspect you're used to that, eh?


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Kyanar said:


> No, it is NOT built in natively to Android, as you must root the device for it to be undetectable by a simple _property check_. Natively in iOS, you can spoof the location when the debugger is attached and apps cannot detect it. So yes, incorrect.


Uber, specifically, detects spoofing via altitude data points being incorrect. So even if the operating system does not detect the mock location, Uber still can via data variance.


----------



## Kyanar (Dec 14, 2017)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> You're still wrong, no matter how right you may THINK you are. No one mentioned ANYTHING about whether it was detectable, just that it's natively built into Android, which it is. iOS does NOT natively have this capability. You can try and change the question to fit your need to be correct. In the end....you're still wrong. I suspect you're used to that, eh?


It's as built-in to Android as it is to iOS. Both require you to do something else for it to have any meaningful effect. You are still totally wrong, no matter how much you repeat your wrong statement, and act like a jerk in doing so.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

I've been a diehard android user for a long time, years and years and many iterations of Android and many different phones from Huawei, Samsung, and Google. My last phone was a Google Pixel 3XL which I just sold cheap. I thought that android was the best too until I gave the iPhone a try recently. What pushed me away from android was it would slow way down and because of that sometimes I was missing rides. I really love my iPhone XR. I like how at the top left of the screen it allows me to easily toggle between Lyft and Uber. I wouldn't go back.


----------

